# New Here.... Hi!



## TKD_Rocker (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone! My name's Pam.... Uhh... yeah! I train in WTF TKD and Okinawan Kempo, but I'm interested in learning about different arts as well. If you want to know anything, just ask!


----------



## HKphooey (May 24, 2006)

Welome to MT!!!  Great place to find out info on other styles.


----------



## stickarts (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## Tarot (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

Welcome pam how long have you been training and what are your takes from the two style you are currently taken?
Terry


----------



## mantis (May 24, 2006)

TKD_Rocker said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My name's Pam.... Uhh... yeah! I train in WTF TKD and Okinawan Kempo, but I'm interested in learning about different arts as well. If you want to know anything, just ask!


Hi Pam
have fun at MT


----------



## matt.m (May 24, 2006)

Hi Pam, welcome to MT.  I am still a bit new here.  I have studied Judo.  I am currently studying Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido.  Welcome, welcome, welcome.

Hoshin

Matt


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2006)

Hey welcome to the boards.  happy posting.

V/R

Rick


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2006)

Greretings and welcome!


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Hi Pam, and welcome!!


----------



## green meanie (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Pam! Have fun.


----------



## Gemini (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Pam! We have a great TKD section here (not that I'm in any way biased or anything)  

Have fun!


----------



## Swordlady (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Always good to see another female martial artist in the forum.


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!  Yay, more female TKD practitioners!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Hello, Pam!  Welcome to MT.


----------



## TKD_Rocker (Jun 1, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Welcome pam how long have you been training and what are your takes from the two style you are currently taken?
> Terry


Hi Terry! I've trained in TKD for 11 years and Kobudo for about 6. When I was younger (from age 6, when I started, till about 10 years old), I was really into the competition aspect of TKD. Then I started training in Kobudo (my dojang offers both), which opened up the "art" part of "martial arts" to me, and I fell in love with the art form of TKD. I still attend tournaments on occasion (in fact, I'm training for one that's coming up in 4 weeks), but I'm more attached to the forms aspect of TKD than the sparring side. My main goal in TKD at the moment is to learn as much as I possibly can and to earn my 4th dan before going off to college in two years.  
      With Kobudo, I train with the bo, sai, tonfa, ekubo, nunchuku, and I'm just starting to learn nunte bo and kamas. My favorite traditional weapon is bo, and my favorite "fancy" weapon is nunchuku. I love the quote, "The weapon is simply an extension of your arm". 
        Other than that, I really enjoy self-defense and learning more techniques that would be realistic in a real-life situation.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Rocker.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Pam and welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, pam!  Look forward to seeing you around here!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jun 19, 2006)

Heya kid!  Have fun.  This is possibly the best forum on the net, if you yearn to learn, this is the place.



			
				TKD_Rocker said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! My name's Pam.... Uhh... yeah! I train in WTF TKD and Okinawan Kempo, but I'm interested in learning about different arts as well. If you want to know anything, just ask!


----------

